# AS Schwinn Cycle lock parts kit



## ABC Services (May 30, 2022)

Schwinn cycle lock repair parts all mostly NOS parts. 
4 cylinders
17 levers
9 pivot pins
8 long bushings
6 short bushings
4 lever springs
12 lock bolts
13 pivot pin
10 plugs
7 lock sleeves
4 lock sleeve pins


----------



## PlasticNerd (May 30, 2022)

$145


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 30, 2022)

185


----------



## bobcycles (May 30, 2022)

200.00


----------



## cyclingday (May 31, 2022)

$250


----------



## ABC Services (May 31, 2022)

Thank you for the offers but no deal yet.


----------



## cyclingday (May 31, 2022)

$300


----------



## ABC Services (May 31, 2022)

Getting closer, no deal yet


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 1, 2022)

325.00


----------



## ABC Services (Jun 2, 2022)

No deal yet.


----------

